# can u keep a pitbull on the dwal?



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

i was just wondering can u keep a pitbull on the dwal?


as i think its a bit stupid if u can keep a aligator on a licence but not a pitbull?
thanks


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

the short answer is no


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

TBreptiles said:


> i was just wondering can u keep a pitbull on the dwal?
> 
> 
> as i think its a bit stupid if u can keep a aligator on a licence but not a pitbull?
> thanks


 no you cant keep a pit on dwa


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Dangerous Wild Animals, as the title suggests, is there to protect the public from dangerous wild animals. Pitbulls are domesticated dogs, and are banned under a completely seperate act, which is the Dangerous Dogs Act.

The DWA goes on species name, it could not add one breed of dog without adding them all, it does not disciminate against localities or other different "types" of one species.

The DWA is basically not designed for and totally unsuitable for adding dangerous breeds of dogs to it.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*jhih*

hi yh i no thts what it is for but i thought some were along the lines, u could get a licence to keep a nice cuinky rednose pit.

and i was just think it is there to protect the public yh so if u could prove u can keep walk and care correctly for the dog .

not tht pitbulls are bad at all and they are no dandger to the pubilc .
no dog is dangerous unless its keepers treat it wrong.

i know a labrador tht is the most evil dog i know and it had attacked 3 people tht have resulted in stiches ect.
but tht dog was not put down as it is not a know to be agessive breed wich is pofetic.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

TBreptiles said:


> hi yh i no thts what it is for but i thought some were along the lines, u could get a licence to keep a nice cuinky rednose pit.
> 
> and i was just think it is there to protect the public yh so if u could prove u can keep walk and care correctly for the dog .
> 
> ...


 no you cant keep them legally at all. i no what you meen tho i no some one that breeds them and they are soft as muck and one has been attacked by others dogs, i dont think its the breed but the chavy scroats that tarnish the breed


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

people tend not to take their alligators to the park


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've met many a pitbull that have been absolutely lovely and I also know people who keep them now but they try and tell people their english terriors (think thats the name of the english dog with the long nose??) or a mixed staff...no-one has ever questioned them....
I had my brothers staff for a while and she never had to go on the lead and I took her for a walk on the beach and a guy was walking along with his two children and as soon as he saw the dog he picked them straight up into the air saying the dog doesn't bite does it?? I was like do you really think if my dog bit I would let her off the lead let alone happily walk along when you have two small children...People are sooo thick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi mste yh it is stupid most people are just so stubern and dont give the breed a chance the only reason them stupid lil wonna be gangsters tht get pitbulls is becuse there banned!


pitbull were used for figting but there are so many popular breeds now tht would lol all over a pitbull.
take the all legal breed for example.

french mastiff
neoplolitan mastiff
presa canerio
rottwilers
dobermans
old english mastiff these are all legal and are big and very strong dogs .
i say make pit legal its so stupid!!!!!


----------



## Simone1989 (Jan 14, 2009)

My uncle had a bull mastiff and the first time he met me he pinned me to the floor by my head and knawed into my head untill my uncle punched him off me I was only 8...I'll never forget it as I still have the dips on my head!!! After he did that though he was fine with me...he was a dangerous dog though as he never gave warning...same as my other uncle and aunties two dobermans omg they both let you stroke them then bam you're bitten...its absolutely crazy!! I've never had a dog like that!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

my dog would eat you all


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

haha dam lol.


yh its kinda like my gold fish hes realy nice lets u stroke her and everything then wazam hes swollowed half ur hand and when i take him for a walk he attacks all the other fish he sees lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

As people have said, pit bulls have been banned through the Dangerous Dog Act; the DWA is a completely different kettle of fish. Putting it on a DWA license means that ALL domesticated dogs would have to go on the list. You cannot legally own a pit bull in this country, with a minuscule amount of exceptions. Simone those people you know may well have some lovely temperament dogs but they are breaking the law by owning them.

Whilst I don't agree with some of the Dangerous Dog Act's bans, pits were banned for a reason.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*Haha*



bladeblaster said:


> my dog would eat you all


 yh ok and this RAT being what breed?


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> yh ok and this RAT being what breed?


Leonberger

You can call him a rat to his face, but I wouldn't advise it :whistling2:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

TBreptiles said:


> hi yh i no thts what it is for but i thought some were along the lines, u could get a licence to keep a nice cuinky rednose pit.
> 
> and i was just think it is there to protect the public yh so if u could prove u can keep walk and care correctly for the dog .
> 
> ...


Two Questions...

What is cuinky?
And what is pofetic?


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

Pitbulls are old news :gasp: the new kids on the block are the American bulldogs and the Presa Canario..........Personally,,i love pitbulls,i had 2 in the late 80's when they first became available,both lived to 12 and 13yrs old and never had a single behaviour problem with them/


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Skorps said:


> Question...
> 
> What is cuinky?
> And what is pofetic?


Yes thank you, I was wondering that. 
No offence mate but it would be good to use slightly better grammar, especially in the DWA section or else you sound like a bit of a wally.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi there typos darlin ok..

and i would call him a rat to his face a big fluff ball lool.

how much u pay for him?

my family has got one of these they got it about 3months ago and the thing is huge.
this is not him but this is his breed.

old english mastiff
they paid 1750 for him


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> hi there typos darlin ok..
> 
> and i would call him a rat to his face a big fluff ball lool.
> 
> ...


does it matter what I paid for him?

There are a couple fo mastiffs at his puppy classes, and he makes them look like jack russels :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

TBreptiles said:


> hi there typos darlin ok..
> 
> and i would call him a rat to his face a big fluff ball lool.
> 
> ...


Really?

"Darlin?"

I am 12 years older than you kiddo- have some respect.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi no but i ws just wondering on what they go for?

and this is the biggest breed in the world.
type it in and it comes up with them.


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*



Skorps said:


> Really?
> 
> "Darlin?"
> 
> I am 12 years older than you kiddo- have some respect.


hi umm last time i checked tht would have been a compliment and what dose age have to do with anything?

i could have called u babe but as ur older than me tht not acceptible?

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

You can not keep a Pitbull, you can not get them tattooed, castrated, and chipped, and keep them legally as some believe.

Tattooing and castrating was for dogs alive when the act was made law, all those would be dead now so...

The 'pits' you see on the streets aren't true red/blue nose pitbulls.

More mongrel than anything else.

Nice breed, in the right hands.

I believe Pitbull types are also covered along with the Tosa/Dogo/Fila.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

TBreptiles said:


> hi umm last time i checked tht would have been a compliment and what dose age have to do with anything?
> 
> i could have called u babe but as ur older than me tht not acceptible?
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


No

Especially as your typing in txt spk.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Actually you used 'darlin' as sarcasm.
I too am older than you, show some respect, and at 15 years old I was very observant to my 'typos' and made sure I wrote and typed correctly - putting your point across properly and in a coherent way makes for better answers and people to take you seriously.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> hi no but i ws just wondering on what they go for?
> 
> and this is the biggest breed in the world.
> type it in and it comes up with them.


I dunno what the largest breed is, bought ours because the breed is stunning. They aren't the largest breed I was just playing.

Anyway here is at about 4 months old.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Eyelashviper said:


> You can not keep a Pitbull, you can not get them tattooed, castrated, and chipped, and keep them legally as some believe.
> 
> The Tattooing etc was bought in for the dogs alive when the act was made law, all those would be dead now so...
> 
> ...


Im sure I watched a documentary on BBC a while ago... few years maybe... and people could have pits imported from Norway... Clearly not legal and the new "Owners" were given paperwork to pass them off at Labs x Boxers or something...


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> I dunno what the largest breed is, bought ours because the breed is stunning. They aren't the largest breed I was just playing.
> 
> Anyway here is at about 4 months old.
> 
> image


Looks like a Fuzzy-Wuzzy bear to me... But cute as a button!

:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

where would this stand when it comes to wild dogs which i would assume would also fall under Canis lupus familiaris eg. dingos, which i read last year had been but on the dangerous wild animals act by the RSPCA


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> where would this stand when it comes to wild dogs which i would assume would also fall under Canis lupus familiaris eg. dingos, which i read last year had been but on the dangerous wild animals act by the RSPCA


The act covers four breeds.

Pit Bull Terrier
Japanese Tosa
Dogo Argentino
Fila Braziliero


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

but one thing i find realy intresting is that you have nothing else to do so u pick out mistake as most people go o well ,if u know what i mean why moan?

and that is true about them not being 100% red nose ect.
there is no way u could ship a pitbull from americainto uk.
so the one that wre left in the uk have just been carryed on and have had bits added her and there.

and this thread is boring now can some one close?
if not tht ok thanks
for the people that ansrewed the question with out the critesem(i have no idea how to spell tht) thank you vey much


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

tomwilson said:


> where would this stand when it comes to wild dogs which i would assume would also fall under Canis lupus familiaris eg. dingos, which i read last year had been but on the dangerous wild animals act by the RSPCA


Well because the wild dogs are what their name suggests - wild - they are put on the DWA list. Whether they have been domesticated or not is not the issue - it is the fact they are classed as wild animals, and could cause the public harm if they got out of their enclosures.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

TBreptiles said:


> but one thing i find realy intresting is that you have nothing else to do so u pick out mistake as most people go o well ,if u know what i mean why moan?


Actually we gave you a coherent answer to your question, so we WERE here for reasons other than to point out your spelling errors and blatant disrespect.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Skorps said:


> Looks like a Fuzzy-Wuzzy bear to me... But cute as a button!
> 
> :whistling2:


yeah he's half bear half pitbull


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tomwilson said:


> where would this stand when it comes to wild dogs which i would assume would also fall under Canis lupus familiaris eg. dingos, which i read last year had been but on the dangerous wild animals act by the RSPCA


Far as I knew, Dingos were actually _Canis lupus dingo _- a separate subspecies.

And the RSPCA doesn't and didn't put any species on the DWA.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Athravan said:


> Dangerous Wild Animals, as the title suggests, is there to protect the public from dangerous wild animals. Pitbulls are domesticated dogs, and are banned under a completely seperate act, which is the Dangerous Dogs Act.
> 
> *The DWA goes on species name, it could not add one breed of dog without adding them all, it does not disciminate against localities or other different "types" of one species.*
> 
> The DWA is basically not designed for and totally unsuitable for adding dangerous breeds of dogs to it.


ophexis i was asking my previous question reqarding the above post since dingos a domesticated animals gone ferral so i assumed they would be canis lupus familiaris as that would be puttngall dogson te list but i've googled it further and dingos are listed under _Canis lupus dingo _so it is now regarded as a seperate species of animal aparently 


Ophexis said:


> Well because the wild dogs are what their name suggests - wild - they are put on the DWA list. Whether they have been domesticated or not is not the issue - it is the fact they are classed as wild animals, and could cause the public harm if they got out of their enclosures.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> Far as I knew, Dingos were actually _Canis lupus dingo _- a separate subspecies.
> 
> And the RSPCA doesn't and didn't put any species on the DWA.


 i looked into the former and yes you are right as for the later my mistake was some thing i read in the paper lol teach me to believe what i read in the metro, but thankyou ssthisto respect as always : victory:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

tomwilson said:


> ophexis i was asking my previous answer reqarding the above post since dingos a domesticated animals gone ferral so i assumed they would be canis lupus familiaris as that would be puttngall dogson te list but i've googled it further and dingos are listed under _Canis lupus dingo _so it is now regarded as a seperate species of animal aparently


Ahh right, guess I was a bit slow off the mark there, apologies : victory:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Ahh right, guess I was a bit slow off the mark there, apologies : victory:


 no problem i should have included athravans reply in the original question bth and probably the latter googling of dingos lol : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its twisted logic in this country IMO, I dont like the DDA or BSL in general, its a flawed law, that was thrown together practically overnight, and has persecuted a massive amount of dogs and unknowing owners.

I would love to see a complete change in the law!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

SiUK said:


> its twisted logic in this country IMO, I dont like the DDA or BSL in general, its a flawed law, that was thrown together practically overnight, and has persecuted a massive amount of dogs and unknowing owners.
> 
> I would love to see a complete change in the law!


As would I but as it stands, people who are owning the banned breeds illegally aren't helping to give grounds for the law to be changed - they are really just reinforcing it. Sad, really.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Ophexis said:


> As would I but as it stands, people who are owning the banned breeds illegally aren't helping to give grounds for the law to be changed - they are really just reinforcing it. Sad, really.


Yep, but I think the ban is making the problem worse, its not stopping people owning these types of dogs. The sort of people owning and breeding them are pushing the breed downwards, breeding from dogs with poor health and temperments, aggressive dogs are being bred together to produce more volatile offspring.

The rules are too vague as well innocent dogs are getting taken and held for months on end whilst its up to the owners to prove they are not type. Alot of dogs taken are given back. The point scoring system that the courts use, is based upon a breed standard that is nearly 20 years old and has been change more than once since then.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is a quick one over the years i have had English bullterrier's
had my first one in 88 always had a problem with people calling it a pitbull which i always found strange as it looks nothing like one. anyway back to my point an old fiend of mine from the army has an American staffordshire terrier and is a recognised KC breed, and is as near as makes no difference is a pitbull. As i understand it the line goes
Staffordshire bull terrier
pit bull terrier aka yankie bull terrier
American Staffordshire terrier

also dogs were catagorized by there function or job and its only in the last hundred years or so since they have been kept as pets they have been known as different breeds


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Unfortunately it doesnt matter whether a dog is a KC registered staff with all the paperwork, if it fits the profile it can be classed as type regardless of its parentage, all of the pitbull terriers you see over here (well a vast majority) have absolutely no APBT in them at all, they are staffy crosses and other breeds mixed in as well to give the look of a tall powerful staff. 

A true APBT looks nothing like most of the dogs that get taken away for being "type" they are not a bully looking dog at all in fact they are a pretty lean and agile dog.


----------



## Eyelashviper (Dec 20, 2009)

SiUK said:


> Unfortunately it doesnt matter whether a dog is a KC registered staff with all the paperwork, if it fits the profile it can be classed as type regardless of its parentage, all of the pitbull terriers you see over here (well a vast majority) have absolutely no APBT in them at all, they are staffy crosses and other breeds mixed in as well to give the look of a tall powerful staff.
> 
> A true APBT looks nothing like most of the dogs that get taken away for being "type" they are not a bully looking dog at all in fact they are a pretty lean and agile dog.


Too true, the dogs with the chavs are a mixture of everything.

I've never seen a blue nose pit with any teenager that's for sure.

Cracking looking breed, shame their illegal, IMO.


----------



## danathon (Jan 4, 2009)

I know you can keep them but only under very strict circumstances, due to my friends house being raided his pitbull was confiscated, him and his mum went to court and they could keep the dog legaly but only if the dog was tattooed chiped and castrated and when it goes for walks it has to have a muzzle and the person walking the dog has to be over 16, if they are caught walking the dog with out the muzzle or some one younger than 16 walking him they will get a fine of £2000 +


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

danathon said:


> I know you can keep them but only under very strict circumstances, due to my friends house being raided his pitbull was confiscated, him and his mum went to court and they could keep the dog legaly but only if the dog was tattooed chiped and castrated and when it goes for walks it has to have a muzzle and the person walking the dog has to be over 16, if they are caught walking the dog with out the muzzle or some one younger than 16 walking him they will get a fine of £2000 +


It's also only the minority of people who get their confiscated dogs back - most are humanely euthanised. You've got to make an EXCEPTIONAL case at court to get your dog back. You're also not allowed to breed the animal (hence the need for neutering) or sell it on, or abandon it. 
I feel that it there's even a 50/50 chance of your dog being put to sleep after confiscation, I wouldn't play with those odds. If I loved my dog I wouldn't own a banned breed to risk putting them through that. Your friend was lucky, and I'm glad the courts showed mercy and let him keep his pitbull rather than putting it down.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I spoke to a mate of mine today who is a dog breeder (Akita & Shebas)
he briefly explained the law to me and if you have a "banned dog" ie jap tosa, pitbull terrier, and the argentina and brazillian dogs ..lol thae will be taken away and then you can be taken to court you will not get the dog back it will be destroyed, what would the point be of having a banned dog list if you didnt bann ownership of them. He also said even if you have a dog that shows charectoristics of a banned dog they can also be taken away even if they have no pitbull parentage, he said someting about being classed as pitbull type such as American staffordshire terriers and irish staffs, He also went on to say that if they find it isnt a pittbull but a type as long as it shows a good temprement and is considerd not to be a danger they will hand the animal back but would have to go on the Index of exempt dogs list. this is where you have all the restrictions ie muzzled in public, no under 16 in control, public liability insurence, microshipped etc.
this came from someone who i trust knows what he is talking about.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

They can take your dog away as suspected type.

They will get a breed identifier to look at it, and then they will make the decision of whether to take you to court or not, if they decide not to, then obviously you get your dog back, straight away.

Now if they decide your dog is pitbull type then you will be going to court, in some cases you can keep the dog until the court date, (I only learned this the other day) most cases the dog is taken to a secret holding kennel and you wont be allowed to see the dog.

When it comes to the court case the prosecution and the defence will hammer out their points of view, bringing in experts for and against the prosecution, they will score the dog using a point scoring system on how many characteristics of a pitbull they have, the breed standard they use is out of date and nearly 20 years old, but thats another story.

If your dog is found to be a pitbull, but is found to be of good nature and passes strict tests, then you could get the dog back under certain conditions, insurance, muzzled, chipped and tattood, never allowed off of a lead in public and put on a register. Now quite alot of dogs are released back to their owners under these conditions, hundreds of dogs have been added to the exemption register in the last couple of years, but its obviously no garantee, its going to cost you alot of money a hell of a lot of stress and your dogs going to be held for at least a year in kennels, where you will only be allowed very restrictive access.

At the end of the court case, your dog may be found not to be a pitbull type and in that situation your dog will be returned with no restrictions.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> i was just wondering can u keep a pitbull on the dwal?
> 
> 
> as i think its a bit stupid if u can keep a aligator on a licence but not a pitbull?
> thanks


Would you really keep your pitbull in a locked enclosure iside a locked room?

I doubt it, my guess is, if Alligators weren't on the DWA list, you'd have one wearing a harness on a chain down at the local precinct or park.............


----------

